# The Elsir War: Lair of the Ghostlord (FR) (Recruiting 2/20/07 - 2/28/07)



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello all!

I'm looking to fill in some holes in my face-to-face Forgotten Realms campaign; oftentimes my groups leave plot hooks unexplored, but resolution of those plot hooks are integral to my setting. As such, I'm looking for short-term games (although there is always the possibility of expanding into a longterm game).

Here are the rules of the road:
- I like fast-paced games. I generally expect a post every day or every-other day.
- Find a color for your PC and use that to indicate speech.
- Players may roll their own dice using Invisible Castle. I reserve the right to roll if a player hasn't checked in, or to speed up gameplay.

Since this particular adventure is a scenario, the character creation requirements are a bit more stringent than usual. They are as follows:
- You cannot have read or adventured in _The Red Hand of Doom_.
- 28-point buy character creation.
- PCs start at 8th level.
- Standard wealth for 8th level, but no one item can cost more than 1/2 your total wealth. 
- The Core rules, Forgotten Realms supplements, and Complete series are practically auto-accepted; I prefer core races but I'm open to interesting concepts.
- The setting is the Vilhon Reach in the Forgotten Realms. The base city is my version of Cauldron, from the Shackled City Adventure Path.
- The PCs are acting as agents of the Cathedral of Jergal. An ideal party would have worked together before, and would be in good standing with the Jergalites.
- I utilize the FR regions in my game; if you meet the preferred race and class combinations in your region of origin, you may select one of the Regional Feats for free at character creation. Any regional equipment is in addition to character wealth guidelines - it is acceptable to "cash" it in for half value. Do not use this to min-max; I've been running FR long enough to recognize it when I see it. 

_Edit:_ I'm looking for 4 - 5 players, and I'll make my decision as to which PCs I'll accept after the recruitment period is up.

*Potential Players and Characters*

 Hafrogman - Human Paragon 3/Fighter 4/Shadowdancer 1
 Scotley - Dread Necromancer 7/Cleric (Jergal) 1 or Elven Eldritch Disciple
 Stonegod - Dread Necromancer
 Rystil Arden - Archivist


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 20, 2007)

How do you feel about the human paragon?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How do you feel about the human paragon?




I love the paragon classes. I play a human Paragon in my AoW game. In this particular setting, a paragon generally denotes a pure bloodline back to the ancient forebears of this race. You wouldn't hear any objections if his lineage stretched back to, say, ancient Netheril or Jaamdath.

It's not required, but something you can consider.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm not that up on FR, because I have no clue what Netheril or Jaamdath are.    

I'd certainly be open to it being worked into his background, but it would probably be a tangential thing of which he wasn't very aware himself.

I'm thinking (if you don't object) of using the same concept as behind my LEW character http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3105562&postcount=273
You can read his early background there.  I thought it would fit well with your story line.  After seeking vegence for a while, spending all his effort and seeing little progress, he falls in with the Jergalites who teach him that his family's death was inescapable destiny and that it is not his place to rail against the universe.  Under their tutelage he learns to accept life and death as they come, doing his best to aid each as he sees fit, but understanding that the true choices are not his.

It will give me a chance to try out the build I have in mind for him.  It sprang from an conversation on this board where someone said that pretty much every shadow dancer was the same (Rogue 7/Shadowdancer X).  So I wanted to come up with something different.

He'd be Paragon 3/Fighter 4/Shadowdancer 1.  A platemail wearing, greatsword wielding shadowdancer.  Just to be weird.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'm not that up on FR, because I have no clue what Netheril or Jaamdath are.




Heh. Don't mind me. For simplicity's sake, Netheril is Ye Olde Magical Human Society That Doth Overstep Its Bounds. It's also the area that Jergal was primarily worshipped (a modern FR example: The City of Shade is a Netherese city-state that returned from the Plane of Shadow. Jaamdath was Ye Olde Psionic Human Society That Doth Overstep Its Bounds. It was located in the region that the adventures take place. 

Either one would have only a minor effect on your character - more of a "I was descended from ancient kings of yore" aspect than anything else. Especially if his family's death _was_ inescapable and part of the plan. As I said, it's an option I wanted you to be aware of - it wouldn't be required. 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> It will give me a chance to try out the build I have in mind for him.  It sprang from an conversation on this board where someone said that pretty much every shadow dancer was the same (Rogue 7/Shadowdancer X).  So I wanted to come up with something different.
> 
> He'd be Paragon 3/Fighter 4/Shadowdancer 1.  A platemail wearing, greatsword wielding shadowdancer.  Just to be weird.




Heh. You sound like one of my players. 

The background sounds good to me. Once I get more interest, I would very much like to link up the characters together, so keep him flexible in that regard.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll come up with an arcane caster type. I have a couple of ideas and I'm not quite sure which way I want to go yet, but I'll get something up in a day or two.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'll come up with an arcane caster type. I have a couple of ideas and I'm not quite sure which way I want to go yet, but I'll get something up in a day or two.




Cool. We can never have too many arcane casters. Just as an FYI, Jergal is an undead-friendly kind of gu. A necromancer wouldn't be amiss, but that suggestion is just that: a suggestion.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I just failed my save vs. your suggestion. I wasn't really going that way, but it might be fun to play a necromancy from the players' side of the screen for a change. How do you feel about the Mystic Theurge?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I think I just failed my save vs. your suggestion. I wasn't really going that way, but it might be fun to play a necromancy from the players' side of the screen for a change. How do you feel about the Mystic Theurge?




No problems here. The Dread Necromancer works quite well as well.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool, I'll check that out as well, which book is it in? Also, would Jergal be an appropriate patron? Might give you a hook for the party.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll check that out as well, which book is it in? Also, would Jergal be an appropriate patron? Might give you a hook for the party.




Heroes of Horror is the source of Dread Necromancer. As for appropriate patron...I couldn't think of a more appropriate one.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 20, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I would very much like to link up the characters together, so keep him flexible in that regard.




I'm always flexible.  Scotley, feel free to suggest links as you come up with your background, and we'll see who else we get.

Jergal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jergal


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2007)

I have Heroes of Horror. Just haven't gotten around to reading all the prestige classes (or core classes!). I'll check it out. 

Thanks Halfrogman. I'll read what you've got as I put my character together and come up with some suggested connections.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> No problems here. The Dread Necromancer works quite well as well.



Hey, GL, sounds like fun!

Dread Necro was one of the next concepts I was thinking about playing around w/, though if that's going to be taken....

I'll let some ideas percolate in the back of my head...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2007)

You don't mention any Forgotten Realms sources, will we be using regions or any other FR specific stuff?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> You don't mention any Forgotten Realms sources, will we be using regions or any other FR specific stuff?




That'll teach me to leave out random useful pieces of information! 

Yes, any FR supplement is valid, although anything outside of the FCRS and PGtF must be approved. My personal house rule is that if you meet the race/class requirements of a region, you get one of the appropriate Regional Feats for free. (I know that's changed in 3.5, but it works for me.)

Also, any benefits from the region (equipment, etc) is in addition to starting cash.

I'll update the OP to reflect this rather important information.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

@SG: You are always welcome in one of my games, Stonegod! I will say that it wouldn't necessarily /hurt/ to have two necro-types in the game (there is a fair amount of undead featured, and the party sponsor is the Cathedral of Jergal), so just because one has been suggested does not necessarily invalidate you playing one. 

A decent mix is useful, but I don't belong to the 'Fighting Man-Magic User-Cleric-Thief' school of party generation.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 20, 2007)

Also, this is a quick blurb about the Cathedral of Jergal.

For those of you familiar with the Forgotten Realms, the Elsir Vale is located between the Deepwash and the Vilhon Reach proper, in the mountains connecting the Deepwing Mountains and the Cloven Mountains. It's not an official location, as I arbitrarily selected it for my SCAP setting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm...I've never played RHoD (and probably never will, but who knows), but I'm playing in a SCAP game--would this game spoil either of those?  If not, it looks interesting--I'm thinking of an Archivist who specialises in lore on dead and defunct ancient gods and thus stumbled across Jergal, once among the mightiest of gods but having relegated himself now to a humbling seneschal position.  The mystery of Jergal (as well as the fact that Jergal, as the former ruler over death, probably had a unique perspective on the death of the fallen gods) intrigued this Archivist, who then began associating with the church of Jergal to gain more information and unravel the mysteries of the ancient gods.

Also, I have a fairly good bit of Realmslore from my younger days, but I didn't buy PGtF because it seemed to be mostly either a rehash of FRCS or badly broken--should I try to find the regional feats online?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Dread Necro was one of the next concepts I was thinking about playing around w/, though if that's going to be taken....
> 
> I'll let some ideas percolate in the back of my head...




I'm well into to development of a Dread Necromancer 7/Cleric of Jergal 1, but if you really can't think of anything else you want to play I have an idea for an Elven Eldritch Diciple I've been kicking around.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I've never played RHoD (and probably never will, but who knows), but I'm playing in a SCAP game--would this game spoil either of those?




Well, the group will be taking part in a specific aspect of RHoD that has been modified to my campaign...so it's not really a spoiler for RHoD as a whole. As for SCAP, this particular adventure takes place during Zenith Trajectory (I don't know where you are in the AP) - but it will only be tangentially related to the AP, as the only influence SCAP has on this adventure is that your homebase is Cauldron.

In short, I can't think of anything up to this point in SCAP that would have any bearing on this adventure, and I'm not planning on incorporating much of my (heavily modified) SCAP in this adventure. Let me know where you are at in the AP, and I can make sure there's no risk of spoilage. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If not, it looks interesting--I'm thinking of an Archivist who specialises in lore on dead and defunct ancient gods and thus stumbled across Jergal, once among the mightiest of gods but having relegated himself now to a humbling seneschal position.  The mystery of Jergal (as well as the fact that Jergal, as the former ruler over death, probably had a unique perspective on the death of the fallen gods) intrigued this Archivist, who then began associating with the church of Jergal to gain more information and unravel the mysteries of the ancient gods.




Heh...archivist seems to be one of the most popular new base classes out there! The concept sounds good. Interesting. Nifty, even.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, I have a fairly good bit of Realmslore from my younger days, but I didn't buy PGtF because it seemed to be mostly either a rehash of FRCS or badly broken--should I try to find the regional feats online?




You can try...if you tell me the region you are hailing from, I can get you write-ups of the Regional Feats. I use the PGtF version of the Feats due to the significant change between 3.5 and 3.0, but the basics are unchanged from FRCS.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Well, the group will be taking part in a specific aspect of RHoD that has been modified to my campaign...so it's not really a spoiler for RHoD as a whole. As for SCAP, this particular adventure takes place during Zenith Trajectory (I don't know where you are in the AP) - but it will only be tangentially related to the AP, as the only influence SCAP has on this adventure is that your homebase is Cauldron.
> 
> In short, I can't think of anything up to this point in SCAP that would have any bearing on this adventure, and I'm not planning on incorporating much of my (heavily modified) SCAP in this adventure. Let me know where you are at in the AP, and I can make sure there's no risk of spoilage.
> 
> ...



 We just finished Flood Season.  However, STAP Player's Guide has spoiled several things for me already anyway, filling me with mind-numbing rage at Paizo for the oversight (not really, but sheesh, that was lame of them to say "XXX and YYY were disgraced by nefarious acts in Cauldron").  I know it isn't far, but that ain't bad considering it is played only when all the old hands from high school are back in one place.

As to Archivist's popularity, I'm glad if it's true.  I may be one of the class's strongest proponents, I think.  I crusaded for it in the non-core class survivor, and stories of my crazy halfling archivist are among my favourite ever as a player (though admittedly I almost never get to play face to face, so that isn't saying as much as it might be).

If I remember correctly, most of them were rather irrelevant, if powerful.  Hmmm...I imagined my Archivist as the descendant of an ancient bloodline, hence the obsession with the Lost Gods.  I'm thinking Nimbral or Halruaa for the Netherese heritage, with a more-than-healthy interest for the returned Netherese of Shade.  Looking at their regional feats, what is "Mind Over Matter" ?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We just finished Flood Season.




My AP is just finishing up the adventure after that, so there's no real risk of spoilage.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, most of them were rather irrelevant, if powerful.  Hmmm...I imagined my Archivist as the descendant of an ancient bloodline, hence the obsession with the Lost Gods.  I'm thinking Nimbral or Halruaa for the Netherese heritage, with a more-than-healthy interest for the returned Netherese of Shade.  Looking at their regional feats, what is "Mind Over Matter" ?




I don't have my PGtF in front of me, but I believe it lets you use your Int instead of Con for your 1st level hit points, and you gain +1 HP per Metamagic Feat you take. I'll have to doublecheck it when I get my copy back. (A player borrowed it after my FtF game tonight.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> My AP is just finishing up the adventure after that, so there's no real risk of spoilage.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have my PGtF in front of me, but I believe it lets you use your Int instead of Con for your 1st level hit points, and you gain +1 HP per Metamagic Feat you take. I'll have to doublecheck it when I get my copy back. (A player borrowed it after my FtF game tonight.)



 Ah, cool.

Okay, I remembered that it was on the list, I think, from another character.  Oh wait, actually I think that may have been because my other character was Nimbran but raised by githzerai on Limbo.  Is there a race of Deep Imaskari now too?  If I don't pick Halruaa or Nimbral, that is a cool option, or even something like a forgotten scion of Narfell from the east.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, cool.
> 
> Okay, I remembered that it was on the list, I think, from another character.  Oh wait, actually I think that may have been because my other character was Nimbran but raised by githzerai on Limbo.  Is there a race of Deep Imaskari now too?  If I don't pick Halruaa or Nimbral, that is a cool option, or even something like a forgotten scion of Narfell from the east.




The Deep Imaskari hail from a bit too far east, although it could be doable. They are a heavily-LA race. The Nar are now a bunch of barbaric savage-types. I'll take a look at the stuff and get back to you tomorrow about them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah, didn't know if they had LA or not--I heard about them from somewhere.  I'm afraid that what 3e FR stuff I have I left at home for lack of an FR game.  I know that the Nar were generally wiped out and that those who now live in the Thesk / former Narfell region are fairly barbaric / being terrorised by that evil guy who turns things into plants, but that could be all the more reason for someone who cared about the ancient glory to leave in search of answers.  Still, I'm leaning towards Nimbral.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 21, 2007)

After looking over the races, a Deep Imaskari actually has a +0 LA (I was confusing it with every other Underdark race ) and it could work. How he/she reached the Vilhon Reach is something you'd need to address, although journey from the deepest portion of the Underdark could result in he/she coming to the area through a long journey. (Not uncommon among the Deep Imaskar).

The Nar are pretty much savage tribes, but nothing precludes you from playing an archivist from one of the tribes. It'd be kind of neat...your prayerbook could be rough hide bound by cord, or even a totem staff of some kind.

Nimbral is even further away; they fled fallen Netheril to the deths of the Trackless Sea. Again, it is not necessarily a problem, but you'll have to account for how your PC came to the Vilhon Reach.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> After looking over the races, a Deep Imaskari actually has a +0 LA (I was confusing it with every other Underdark race ) and it could work. How he/she reached the Vilhon Reach is something you'd need to address, although journey from the deepest portion of the Underdark could result in he/she coming to the area through a long journey. (Not uncommon among the Deep Imaskar).
> 
> The Nar are pretty much savage tribes, but nothing precludes you from playing an archivist from one of the tribes. It'd be kind of neat...your prayerbook could be rough hide bound by cord, or even a totem staff of some kind.
> 
> Nimbral is even further away; they fled fallen Netheril to the deths of the Trackless Sea. Again, it is not necessarily a problem, but you'll have to account for how your PC came to the Vilhon Reach.



 Ah yes, I found the Deep Imaskari online.  They're fairly weak mechanically, but they're  interesting.  Do they have regional feats of any interest?  Actually, I guess Archivist isn't really a typical class for any region anyway.  I did know that Nimbral (and Halruaa) is far, but I imagine that my Archivist as traveling across the entire world in search of ruins and ancient secrets in many lands (thus gaining the 7 levels).  Hmm...I just remembered the 28 Point Buy--that is going to be painful with an Archivist--probably going to have to have 8 Strength and Charisma.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah yes, I found the Deep Imaskari online.  They're fairly weak mechanically, but they're  interesting.  Do they have regional feats of any interest?  Actually, I guess Archivist isn't really a typical class for any region anyway.  I did know that Nimbral (and Halruaa) is far, but I imagine that my Archivist as traveling across the entire world in search of ruins and ancient secrets in many lands (thus gaining the 7 levels).  Hmm...I just remembered the 28 Point Buy--that is going to be painful with an Archivist--probably going to have to have 8 Strength and Charisma.




Archivist would fit a Deep Imaskari fairly well, since they search for new magic and whatnot. They would not, however, be a favored class to get a bonus Regional Feat. 

The Deep Imaskar region has the following benefits:
*Preferred Class:* Bard, wizard, sorcerer.
*Automatic Languages:* Common, Roushoum.
*Bonus Languages:* Abyssal, Aquan, Celestial, Draconic, Terran, Undercommon.
*Regional Feats:* Arcane Preparation, Arcane Schooling
*Bonus Equipment:* 300 gp OR _wand of light_ or _wand of detect magic_ OR 2nd-level spell scroll and 3 thunderstones.

As a race, they have access to the Portal Sensitive feat (detects portals as if you were an elf and they were a secret door) and Stone Soul (basically stonecunning for a non-dwarf).

I will say that so far we are looking at arcane-heavy characters, with only one fighter-type. This isn't a problem, but I want to make sure everyone is willing to be a little ... creative with encounters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd do a face like I usually do, but the Archivist just seemed cool for this game concept.  Archivist + Divine Power == semi-competent Fighter for a short time.  We're missing Rogue-power, though, and a face.  Nimbrans are kind of reclusive, as are Halruaans and Deep Imaskari...hmm.  I guess I won't get a free regional feat, anyway, so it doesn't really matter.  I'll see if I can work out an interesting background with each of them and see what fits.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2007)

Face: My character is a little bit intimdatey and a little bit gather informationy but not at all diplomacy-y.

Rogue: Got the scouty, but not the trappy or locky.


For meeting favored class/race for the bonus feat, does that have to be at level 1?  i.e. if human fighter were a combo, I'd still be out as my first level is in paragon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

Ooo, another question--do we start off with exactly the XP to be level 8, or can we have a number that is perhaps a bit more in case we want to spend some XP on stuff.  If not, what happens if we want to craft some wondrous items?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 22, 2007)

As I stated upthread, having the standard 4 types is never necessary in my games; I'm a fan of nonstandard parties, but they have their own unique challenges.

As for the Regional Feat, here's how it works:
- You can only take a Regional Feat at 1st level.
- If you choose a race and class that are favored for that region, I allow you to take one of the Regional Feats for free.
- Since you can only take a Regional Feat at 1st level, your 1st level needs to be in a favored class for that region.
- Since the only classes that are considered 'favored' are core base classes, taking Archivist or Human Paragon as your 1st level means you don't get the Feat for free, but you can still take it as one of your 1st level Feats.

It's designed to reward characters that fit the archetype of the region, not to punish non-standard characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

So if I played, for instance, a Cloistered Cleric in a region with Cleric on its list, I would get the feat, right?  Since CC is just as good as Archivist, I'm probably intentionally gimping myself over my biased love of the Archivist, but I think it fits the concept better.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, another question--do we start off with exactly the XP to be level 8, or can we have a number that is perhaps a bit more in case we want to spend some XP on stuff.  If not, what happens if we want to craft some wondrous items?




You start with the minimum required to be that level, *but* I allow characters to spend XP even if it reduces their total below the minimum required. This means you are effectively retarding your growth past that level to get more toys, but I've found that it generally balances out in the end.

I've yet to see anyone blow through their XP until they are at 0, so it's not a problem in my eyes. That being said, remember that the *market cost* of any one item cannot exceed half your starting gold, not the *creation cost*, so you can have a lot more lower-level items, but it doesn't allow you to bust out with several mid-level items.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So if I played, for instance, a Cloistered Cleric in a region with Cleric on its list, I would get the feat, right?  Since CC is just as good as Archivist, I'm probably intentionally gimping myself over my biased love of the Archivist, but I think it fits the concept better.




Precisely. A Cloistered Cleric is a variant of the Cleric class, so it's good-to-go in that situation (so a female drow Cloistered Cleric in the Underdark Region would get a free Regional Feat, but a female drow Favored Soul wouldn't.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> You start with the minimum required to be that level, *but* I allow characters to spend XP even if it reduces their total below the minimum required. This means you are effectively retarding your growth past that level to get more toys, but I've found that it generally balances out in the end.
> 
> I've yet to see anyone blow through their XP until they are at 0, so it's not a problem in my eyes. That being said, remember that the *market cost* of any one item cannot exceed half your starting gold, not the *creation cost*, so you can have a lot more lower-level items, but it doesn't allow you to bust out with several mid-level items.



 Okay, okay.  No +4 stat items 

It's fairly commonly allowable to swap items to different slots if you respect the chakra affinities (for instance, moving Con to a belt, etc).  Will that be okay?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, okay.  No +4 stat items
> 
> It's fairly commonly allowable to swap items to different slots if you respect the chakra affinities (for instance, moving Con to a belt, etc).  Will that be okay?




I'm flexible in regards to customizing magical items. If all you are doing is moving it to a different 'slot location,' there is no problem. If you are combining multiple items into one, or customizing further than that, I need to approve it. 

In other words, a Belt of Health +2 is fine; a Belt of Strength +2 and Health +2 needs to be approved by me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

Alright, cool.  All I'll be doing is moving.  So far, my preliminary purchase plans are mostly based similarly to stuff my Shackled City Archivist has, except that she has Charisma boosters because she had enough Point Buy to also grab some Charisma.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi there. Looks like you could use a rogue in the party, and some additional muscle. I'll try to whip up a rogue/fighter this afternoon, if that's allright.

Edit : rereading this thread, i noticed you aren't really looking for a classical party. But I still like playing a rogue   . Another possibility is a psion, 'though i don't know how they fit in FR.

Drinair Leroth does not consider himself an evil man. He is a faithfull servant of his God. All things will die. Sometimes it is necessary for him to speed things up, to help people on their way to the beyond, to whatever judgement awaits them. He is not a psychopathic killer, he does not kill at random, and he doesn't take pleasure in his work. It is a job that needs to be done, like collecting the garbage, or sweeping the streets. He takes pride in the fact that he can kill with minimal amounts of pain, quietly and without causing to much fuss. He will do whatever the church wants of him, for they took care of him when he lost his parents and wandered the streets as a child. They gave him meaning in his life when all was lost, fed him and taught him all he knows. He only wishes to repay that kindness as good as he is able.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 22, 2007)

Tsechean Ilovert uses his powers of the mind to delve through the memories of those that will soon perish, making sure the records of the temple are correct, not contorted by lies and rumors.  Sometimes, when needed, he reaches out with his mind and twists, snuffing out lives as if they were candles. He's a sociopath, uncaring, clinical, emotionless, chronicalling lives as if he was observing insects in a terrarium. He has an ambigeous relation with undead, for he dislikes not being able to interact with their minds, and at the same time he admires them, for the same reason.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 22, 2007)

Hrm. That's an interesting take, DrZombie. A telepath would be an unusual take on a worshipper of Jergal, but by no means would it be a bad option. Stat him up and I'll give you my opinion.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2007)

Character Draft.  Don't know if you wanted to look these over, or waiting post recruitment.  But I was bored, so I made him anyways.

[sblock=Character]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Alden Eckhart
[B]Class:[/B] Human Paragon 3/Fighter 4/Shadowdancer 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Jergal

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (4p.)*    [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] 28,000 / 36,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1      [B]HP:[/B] XX (4d8+4d10+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/--
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -5         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%
*+2 (human paragon 3); +2 (level 4, 8)

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +2    +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +1    +2    +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0    +2    +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greatsword              +11/+6    2d6+7      19-20
Dart                      +7      1d4+3        20        (20' Range Increment)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Paragon Class Skills (Balance, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Listen, 
Move Silently, Perform, Search, Sense Motive, Spot)
Adaptive Learning: Gather Information
Bonus Feats
Ability Boost
Hide in Plain Sight

[B]Feats:[/B]
Blind Fight [Human]
Sneaky [1st]
Weapon Focus: Greatsword [Fighter 1]
Combat Reflexes [3rd]
Dodge [Fighter 2]
Mobility [Human Paragon 2]
Spring Attack [6th]
Weapon Specialization: Greatsword [Fighter 4]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 60       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod   Misc    Total[/B]
Climb                      4    +3   -5,+5     +7
Balance                    3    +1     -5      -1
Gather Information         4    +2             +6
Hide                      11    +1  -5,+2,+5  +14
Intimidate                 6    +2             +6
Jump                       4    +3   -5,+5     +7
Listen                     4    +0             +4
Move Silently             11    +1   -5,+2     +9
Perform: Dance             5    +2             +7
Search                     2    +1             +3
Sense Motive               2    +0             +2
Spot                       4    +0             +4


[B]Equipment:                           Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Ghost Touch Greatsword          8350gp    8lb
Dart (10)                             5gp    5lb
+1 Fullplate of Shadow             6400gp   50lb

Boots of Striding and Springing    5500gp    1lb
Cloak of Resitance +2              4000gp    1lb
Ring of Climbing                   2500gp    -lb

Potion of CLW (4)                   200gp    -lb
 
Backpack                              2gp    2lb 
Flint & Steel                         1gp    -lb
Grappling Hook                        1gp    4lb
Pouch, Belt (2)                       2gp    1lb
Rations, Trail (4 days)               2gp    4lb
Rope, Silk (50')                     10gp    5lb
Waterskin                             1gp    4lb
Whetstone                          0.02gp    1lb
Traveler's Outfit                     -gp    -lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 86         [B]Money:[/B] 25gp 9sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 193 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 22, 2007)

Character sheet done

Question : would you allow human paragon to give manifest levels instead of cleric/wizard levels?

[sblock=character sheet]

Male Human Telepath 
Lawful Evil

            Strength8(-1)
            Dexterity14(+2)
            Constitution12(+1)
            Intelligence18(+4)(20+6)
            Wisdom10(+0)
            Charisma14(+2)
            Size:Medium
            Height:6' 7"
            Weight:130 lb
            Skinale
            Eyes:Blue
            Hair:Blond; Straight; Light Beard


Total Hit Points: 43 [includes psionic body bonus: 5 psionic feats]
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 16 = 10 +2 [dexterity] +2 Nat +2 defl
  Touch AC: 12
  Flat-footed: 10
      Initiative modifier:+2= +2 [dexterity] 
      Fortitude save:+3= 2 [base] +1 [constitution] 
      Reflex save:+4= 2 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
      Will save:+6= 6 [base] 
      Attack (handheld):+3= 4 [base] -1 [strength] 
      Attack (unarmed):+3= 4 [base] -1 [strength] 
      Attack (missile):+6= 4 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
      Grapple check:+3= 4 [base] -1 [strength] 

      Light load: 26 lb. or less
      Medium load:27-53 lb.
      Heavy load:54-80 lb.
      Lift over head:80 lb.
      Lift off ground:160 lb.
      Push or drag:400 lb.

      Languages:Common Dwarven Elven Gnome Infernal 

Dagger [1d4, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing]
Quarterstaff [1d6/1d6, crit x2, 4 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]
Heavy Crossbow [1d10, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 120 ft., 8 lb., piercing]
Feats:
        Dodge
        Combat Manifestation
        Psicrystal Affinity
        Psionic Body
        Empower Power
        Enlarge Power

Traits: 
      AppraiseInt           5 = +5
      BalanceDex*         2 = +2
      BluffCha               7 = +2+5
      ClimbStr*            -1 = -1
      ConcentrationCon 12 = +1+11
      DiplomacyCha      11 = +2+5+2 [bluff] +2 [sense motive] 
      DisguiseCha           2 = +2
      Escape ArtistDex*  2 = +2
      ForgeryInt            5 = +5
      Gather InfoCha      8 = +2+6
      HealWis                0 = +0
      HideDex*              2 = +2
      IntimidateCha        4 = +2+2 [bluff] 
      JumpStr*             -1 = -1
      Knowl (history)Int   9 = +5+4
      Knowl (nobility)Int   7 = +5+2
      Knowl (religion)Int   9 = +5+4
      Knowl (planes)Int    8 = +5+3
      ListenWis               2 = +0+2
      Move SilentlyDex*   2 = +2
      RideDex                 3 = +2+1
      SearchInt              7 = +5+2
      Sense MotiveWis     8 = +0+8
      SpotWis                 2 = +0+2
      SurvivalWis            0 = +0
      SwimStr**             -1 = -1
      Use RopeDex           2 = +2
      PsicraftInt            10 = +5+5

* = check penalty for wearing armor
Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.
Psicraft >=5 ranks gives +2 on Use Psionic Device for power stones.

Human:
  Extra feat at first level (already included)
  Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
  One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Telepath:
  Write your psi abilities on your own.

      ClassHP rolled
      Level 1:Telepath5
      Level 2:Telepath4
      Level 3:Telepath4
      Level 4:Telepath4+1 to intelligence
      Level 5:Telepath4
      Level 6:Telepath4
      Level 7:Telepath4
      Level 8:Telepath4+1 to intelligence

78 Power Points/Day:
        58[psion]
        20[intelligence bonus]

Powers : 
Lvl 1
Psionic Charm
Mind Thrust
Inertial Armor
Conceal Thoughts
Vigor

Lvl 2
Thought Shield
Brain Lock
Tongues, Psionic
Read Thoughts

Lvl 3
Empathic transfer, Hostile
Crisis of Breath
Darkvision
Energy Bolt

Lvl 4
Dominate, psionic
Dimension door, Psionic
Death Urge
Correspond

Items : 
Headband of intellect +2 4000 gp
Amulet of natural armor +2 8000gp
Ring of protection +2 8000 gp

7000 GP left



[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2007)

A quick question on Regional Feats. I was going to take Cleric at 1st level, but Cleric class regions are by deity and Jergal is not on the list in FR Campaign setting. I'm pretty set on the character being from Soorenar in Chessenta anyway, so unless I get really lucky it won't matter anyway, just curious. Is there another list somewhere?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 22, 2007)

*@DrZombie* Hrm. I see no problem with it. Let me think on it, though.

*@Scotley* I know there is an expanded list somewhere, but I can't find it. I do konw that Chessenta would not have Jergal as a preferred deity, because Chessenta's religious history is more closely tied to the Untheric and Jaamdathi pantheons than the Netherese pantheon.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks, I figured as much. I was really just curious if the longer list existed.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be in Chicago for the next 3-4 days, so I won't have a chance to check my games. Feel free to post any questions, and I'll answer them as soon as I get back.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey, GL.

I know your not back, but I'll ask anyway: Since this undead centric, is _Libris Mortis_ in as well? Cause if it is, I got one of a doozy of a concept: An elven Jergalite monk turned into the ultimate undead hunter by becoming one himself...
[sblock=The Seeker]The Seeker is a gravetouched ghoul monk focused on undead hunting for his Jergalite masters. Its by the book of _Libris Mortis_ except for the alignment being LN instead of CE.

*The Seeker*
Male gravetouched ghoul elf monk 6
LN medium undead (augmented humanoid)
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., lowlight vision; Listen +16 Spot +16
*Languages* Common, Elf
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 27, touch 23, flat-footed 22; +2 armor, +2 natural, +1 deflection, +6 Dex, +5 Wis, +1 monk
*hp* 44 (6 HD)
*Immune* mind-affecting, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, damage to physical ability scores, fatigue and exhaustion
*Resist* turn resistance +6, evasion
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +10, *Will* +10; +4 vs enchantment
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 50 ft.
*Melee* unarmed flurry +10/+10 (2d6+5) or
*Melee* +1 _ghost touch kama_ flurry +10/+10 (1d6+5) or
*Melee* bite +11 (1d6+5 plus paralysis and disease) and 2 claws +9 (1d4+3 plus paralysis) or
*Melee* unarmed +11 (2d6+5) or
*Melee* +1 _ghost touch kama_ +11 (1d6+5) or
*Melee* bite +11 (1d6+5 plus paralysis and disease) or
*Melee* claw +9 (1d4+3 plus paralysis)
*Atk Options* Combat Reflexes, Improved Grapple, Improved Trip, Weapon Finesse, disease, _ki_ strike (magic), paralysis
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +12
*Combat Gear* 3 _potions of inflict moderate wounds_, 5 _potions of mage armor_, 2 _silversheen_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 22, Con --, Int 10 Wis 20, Cha 14
*SQ* elf traits, slow fall 30 ft., still mind, undead traits
*Feats * Combat ReflexesB, Improved GrappleB, Improved Natural Attack (unarmed strike), Improved TripB, Improved Turn Resistance, Improved Unarmed StrikeB, MultiattackB, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +7, Jump +6, Knowledge (religion) +8, Listen +16, Search +2, Spot +16, Tumble +14
*Possessions* combat gear plus _+1 ghost touch kama_; _amulet of mighty fists +1_, _bracers of armor +2_, _gloves of dexterity +2_, _ring of protection +1_; 1048 gp
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Disease (Su):* Ghoul fever---bite, Fort DC 15, incubation 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex. A creature that dies of ghoul fever rises as a ghoul (as a ghast if they have 4 or more HD).
*Paralysis (Ex):* 1d4+1 rounds; Fort DC 15 negates. Elves are immune to this effect.

*Appearance*
The Seeker appears to be a genderless, hairless, desiccated elf beyond the point of starvation. Its hands have sharp claw-like nails, and if it smiled, it would show its sharp, dagger-like teeth. It is garbed in a loose-fitting dark clerical garb.

The Seeker rarely talks, though it has a strong presence. It is direct and too the point, almost to the point of bluntness sometimes. It realizes that it is a tool with a larger purpose, and faithfully follows its Jergalite superiors.

*Background*
Little is known about the Seeker or when it was created. It is not open about the subject.

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities*
Melee undead hunter.

*Quirks*
Its existence. 

[sblock=Advancement]*L1,L2->gravetouched ghoul*
Abilities: Str +2, Dex +4, Int +2, Wis +4, Cha +2
Feats: Multiattack (gravetouched ghoul bonus)
Other: d12 HD, disease (DC 10+1/2 HD+Cha), paralysis (DC 10+1/2 HD+Cha), +2 natural armor, bite, 2 claws, undead traits

*L3->monk 1* HP: 12 (1d12) SP: +16 (4x4)
Knowledge (religion) +4, Listen +4+2 elf, Search +2 elf, Spot +4+2 elf, Tumble +4
Abilities: Str 17 (8pts+2 gravetouched ghoul), Dex 20 (6pts+2 elf+4 gravetouched ghoul), Con --- (0pts, undead), Int 10 (0pts+2 gravetouched ghoul), Wis 20 (10pts+4 gravetouched ghoul), Cha 14 (4npts+2 gravetouched ghoul)
Feats: Improved Grapple (monk bonus), Improved Turn Resistance (1st ECL), Improved Unarmed Strike (monk bonus)
Other: AC bonus, flurry of blows, unarmed strike 1d6

*L4->monk 2* HP: 6 (1d12) SP: +4 (4)
Balance +2 synergy (tumble), Jump +2 synergy (tumble), Knowledge (religion) +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Feats: Combat Reflexes (monk bonus)
Other: evasion

*L5->monk 3* HP: 7 (1d12) SP: +4 (4)
Knowledge (religion) +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Feats: Weapon Finesse (3rd ECL)
Other: still mind, speed +10 ft.

*L6->monk 4 HP: 6 (1d12) SP: +4 (4)
Knowledge (religion) +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Abilities: Str 18 (+1 4th ECL)
Other: ki strike (magic), slow fall 20 ft., unarmed strike 1d8

L7->monk 5 HP: 7 (1d12) SP: +4 (4)
Knowledge (religion) +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Other: AC +1, purity of body

L8->monk 6 HP: 6 (1d12) SP: +4 (4)
Balance +1, Listen +1, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Feats: Improved Trip (monk bonus), Improved Natural Attack (unarmed strike) (6th ECL)
Other: slow fall 30 ft., speed +20 ft.[/sblock][/sblock]
If you don't like it, I've got others. *


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm potentially interested, but I have two quick questions before I go into too much depth as far as concept development.  Both are very FR specific, and apply to two different concept ideas:
1. Fey'ri (from Races of Faerun)- a race of demon-spawned elves.  Yes, no, or maybe?  In this case, probably a rogue or bard (possibly a sorceror, but there are a couple of Necromancer possibilities already so that option is less likely).

2. Spellfire wielder (feat, and possibly the Spellfire channeler PrC- both from Magic of Faerun).  Yes, no, or maybe?  In this case a human or halfling, probably a rogue or light fighter type.

I'll have some more thoughts once these points are handled.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 27, 2007)

Character sheet done

Question :How much would a ring that could cast 'hide from undead' 3/d cost?

Ah, and yeah, could anyone spare me a 1000 gp? Will pay it back asap   

[sblock=character sheet]

Male Human Telepath 
Lawful Evil

            Strength8(-1)
            Dexterity14(+2)
            Constitution12(+1)
            Intelligence18(+4)(20+6)
            Wisdom10(+0)
            Charisma14(+2)
            Size:Medium
            Height:6' 7"
            Weight:130 lb
            Skinale
            Eyes:Blue
            Hair:Blond; Straight; Light Beard


Total Hit Points: 43 [includes psionic body bonus: 5 psionic feats]
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 16 = 10 +2 [dexterity] +2 Nat +2 defl
  Touch AC: 12
  Flat-footed: 10
      Initiative modifier:+2= +2 [dexterity] 
      Fortitude save:+3= 2 [base] +1 [constitution] 
      Reflex save:+4= 2 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
      Will save:+6= 6 [base] 
      Attack (handheld):+3= 4 [base] -1 [strength] 
      Attack (unarmed):+3= 4 [base] -1 [strength] 
      Attack (missile):+6= 4 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
      Grapple check:+3= 4 [base] -1 [strength] 

      Light load: 26 lb. or less
      Medium load:27-53 lb.
      Heavy load:54-80 lb.
      Lift over head:80 lb.
      Lift off ground:160 lb.
      Push or drag:400 lb.

      Languages:Common Dwarven Elven Gnome Infernal 

Dagger [1d4, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing]
Quarterstaff [1d6/1d6, crit x2, 4 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]
Heavy Crossbow [1d10, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 120 ft., 8 lb., piercing]
Feats:
        Dodge
        Combat Manifestation
        Psicrystal Affinity
        Psionic Body
        Empower Power
        Enlarge Power

Traits: 
      AppraiseInt           5 = +5
      BalanceDex*         2 = +2
      BluffCha               7 = +2+5
      ClimbStr*            -1 = -1
      ConcentrationCon 12 = +1+11
      DiplomacyCha      11 = +2+5+2 [bluff] +2 [sense motive] 
      DisguiseCha           2 = +2
      Escape ArtistDex*  2 = +2
      ForgeryInt            5 = +5
      Gather InfoCha      8 = +2+6
      HealWis                0 = +0
      HideDex*              2 = +2
      IntimidateCha        4 = +2+2 [bluff] 
      JumpStr*             -1 = -1
      Knowl (history)Int   9 = +5+4
      Knowl (nobility)Int   7 = +5+2
      Knowl (religion)Int   9 = +5+4
      Knowl (planes)Int    8 = +5+3
      ListenWis               2 = +0+2
      Move SilentlyDex*   2 = +2
      RideDex                 3 = +2+1
      SearchInt              7 = +5+2
      Sense MotiveWis     8 = +0+8
      SpotWis                 2 = +0+2
      SurvivalWis            0 = +0
      SwimStr**             -1 = -1
      Use RopeDex           2 = +2
      PsicraftInt            10 = +5+5

* = check penalty for wearing armor
Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.
Psicraft >=5 ranks gives +2 on Use Psionic Device for power stones.

Human:
  Extra feat at first level (already included)
  Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
  One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
Telepath:
  Write your psi abilities on your own.

      ClassHP rolled
      Level 1:Telepath5
      Level 2:Telepath4
      Level 3:Telepath4
      Level 4:Telepath4+1 to intelligence
      Level 5:Telepath4
      Level 6:Telepath4
      Level 7:Telepath4
      Level 8:Telepath4+1 to intelligence

78 Power Points/Day:
        58[psion]
        20[intelligence bonus]

Powers : 
Lvl 1
Psionic Charm
Mind Thrust
Inertial Armor
Conceal Thoughts
Vigor

Lvl 2
Thought Shield
Brain Lock
Tongues, Psionic
Read Thoughts

Lvl 3
Empathic transfer, Hostile
Crisis of Breath
Darkvision
Energy Bolt

Lvl 4
Dominate, psionic
Dimension door, Psionic
Death Urge
Correspond

Items : 
Headband of intellect +2 4000 gp
Amulet of natural armor +2 8000gp
Ring of protection +2 8000 gp

7000 GP left



[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Character sheet done
> 
> Question :How much would a ring that could cast 'hide from undead' 3/d cost?
> 
> ...



 I have gold left after items, but I still need to buy spells--that's going to take a while.  Tell you what, though:  If Gwyd allows it, I'll _make_ Wondrous items for any of you who need them, so you get them for cheaper--you only have to pay 75% of market price!


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 27, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Character sheet done
> 
> Question :How much would a ring that could cast 'hide from undead' 3/d cost?
> 
> Ah, and yeah, could anyone spare me a 1000 gp? Will pay it back asap




I get your ring at 1,080 gp.

1 [1st level spell] x1 [1st level caster] x1800gp [Command word activated]
=1800 gp /(5/3) [3 uses per day] = 1,080 gp.

I'd loan you the gold, but I'm broke.  At least unless Gwyd okays the crafting.  Then I'd probably spend it and be broke again, but I'd feel bad.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm going to be away from the 1st to the 5th.  Hope I get picked    Hopefully everything is in order.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 1, 2007)

I've had a lot of work recently, so this a work-in-progres--I still need spells and skills, and then to write out the background specifically (though I have it in my head) but most of it is done

[SBLOCK=Lycanter]Lycanter Polaris
Male Nimbrese Archivist 8
Medium Humanoid
Alignment: Neutral
Height: 5' 9'
Weight: 152lbs
Hair: Dark black	
Eyes: Pale Blue
Age: 29

Str: 8 (-1) [0 points]
Dex: 14 (+1) [4 points, +2 enhancement]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 20 (+5) [10 points, +2 stat raise, +2 enhancement]
Wis: 18 (+3) [10 points, +2 enhancement]
Cha: 8 (-1) [0 points]

Class and Racial Abilities: 
Armoured Mage, Trapfinding, Cloaked Casting +1 DC, Surprise Casting 

Hit Dice: 8d6+8 
HP: ?
AC: 26 (13 touch, 24 flat-footed)
ACP: -2
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 20ft Land

Saves:
Fortitude +9 [+6 base, +1 Con, +2 Resistance]
Reflex +6 [+2 base, +2 Dex, +2 Resistance]
Will +12 [+6 base, +4 Wis, +2 Resisyance]

BAB: +4
Melee Atk: -3 (1d6-1  x2  B&P, morningstar), 

Skills: 99 pts
Appraise +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Balance +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Bluff +13 [4 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Climb -2 [0 ranks, -2 Str]
Concentration +2 [1 rank, +1 Con]
Craft +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Diplomacy +13 [4 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Disguise +3 [0 ranks, +3 Cha]
Escape Artist +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Forgery +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Gather Information +3 [0 ranks, +3 Cha]
Heal -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Hide +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Intimidate +9 [0 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Jump -2 (+3) [0 ranks, -2 Str]
Knowledge (arcana) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Knowledge (history) +5 [0 ranks, +3 Int, +2 and untrained use Academy Graduate]
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +9 [4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Academy Graduate]
Knowledge (the planes) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Listen -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Move Silently +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Perform +3 [0 ranks, +3 Cha]
Ride +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Search +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive +3 [4 ranks, -1 Wis]
Spellcraft +4 [1 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Survival -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Swim -2 [0 ranks, -2 Str]
Use Magic Device +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Use Rope +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]

Feats:
Draconic Archivist, 
Archivist of Nature, 
Craft Wondrous Item
Spontaneous Healer


Languages: Common, Halruaan, Thorass, Netherese, Loross, Draconic 

Equipment

+1 Mithral Fullplate 11.5k
+1 Mithral Buckler 2k
+2 Dex item 2k
+2 Int item 2k
+2 Wis item 2k
Haversack 1k
+1 AoNA 1k
+1 RoP 2k
+2 CoR 2k

Amaunator-sun and law (questionable, debated by heretics)
Jannath-earthmother goddess (Chauntea now)
Jergal-lord of the end of everything (lesser now)
Kozah-Lord of Destruction (Talos now)
Moander-Decay (dead)
Mystryl-Magic, Time (dead)
Selune-Duh
Shar-Duh
Targus-God of War (lesser now, Garagos)
Tyche-Luck (split in half)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Character sheet done
> 
> Question :How much would a ring that could cast 'hide from undead' 3/d cost?
> 
> ...




Why would you want to hide from Undead? Undead are our friends. Indeed my character hopes to be one some day...


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Why would you want to hide from Undead? Undead are our friends. Indeed my character hopes to be one some day...



And you'd be hiding from my character, who is very charismatic. Really. Don't mind the skin flakes.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm always flexible.  Scotley, feel free to suggest links as you come up with your background, and we'll see who else we get.
> 
> Jergal
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jergal




Okay, I have some thoughts. I read about Alden Eckhart. Both characters are LN followers of Jergal, so they should get along fine. I was thinking that my Cleric/Dread Necromancer, Sabir Aquilla, has spent some time as a mercenary in Chessenta. If the DM approves he may have even done some work for the Vampire Dragon of Threskel, Jaxanaedegor. I would also expect the two of them to have done some work for the church as well. Let me know what you think when you get back. Perhaps they shared some adventures? I hope to have a fairly complete version of Sabir up no later than Friday night.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a tentative history for Sabir. If anyone would like to be part of the company he adventured with feel free to suggest additions or changes. 

Sabir Aquilla was born into a minor noble family near Soorenar in Chessenta. The family’s holdings include olive groves and their business is growing olives and pressing olive oil. Sabir is the third child and baby of the modestly prosperous family of Aquilla. His youth was largely pastoral and he was educated with an eye toward attending a mages’ academy. However, Chessenta was rocked by constant civil war. Many of young Sabir’s friends went off to fight and came home in a box. The constant war and death weighed heavily on the young man. His fiancée, Antonia Savatta, died when her wedding party wandered into a battle on the road to Soorenar. Sabir was near inconsolable. He sought comfort in the church of Jergal. Obsessed with death and intrigued by undeath he joined the priesthood. At first fascinated, Sabir soon became bored with the endless copying of lists and texts. Rather than simply copy, he often read. He was particularly fascinated with books of necromantic lore. He found that his earlier training in magic had prepared him well to understand ways of the dread necromancer. After many discussions with his fellow priests and much soul searching Sabir chose to leave the path of a priest and become a necromancer. He remains faithful and often works for the church and is still a priest, but he strives for the arcane rather than spiritual. 

Like many in Chessenta, Sabir has not been able to avoid the wars. He joined a mercenary force in opposition to the army responsible for the death of Antonia and learned the ways of war. His skills in the necromantic arts grew during this time. Eventually, he parted ways with the mercenaries when the army had been defeated. He worked as a mercenary and agent for the temple of Jergal for a few years. On a recent mission to deliver an artifact to a a temple of Jergal; he and a small band were near Threskel and had camped for the night when a Vampire Dragon fell upon them. The power of the artifact allowed Sabir to hold the dragon at bay. He did not have the power to defeat the dragon or escape, and the dragon could not attack them. Instead they began to talk. Jaxanaedegor was angry at a theft from his lair. A jade serpent of considerable magical power over snakes had been taken. In exchange for their lives, the band agreed to seek the thief. After a difficult investigation it was revealed that the thief was a Kobold sorcerer of note. This sorcerer, Paksall Ternaerath, from the Orsraun Mountains in Turmish was plotting the overthrow of the city of Hlondeth in the Vilhon Reach. Sabir and his friends managed to defeat the sorcerer and recover the Jade Serpent, which was returned to Jaxanaedegor. While in the reach they took on another job guarding a diplomat during his travels. After the mission, the diplomat secured magical transport for the next leg of his journey. The completion of this most recent mission left them in Caldron trying to decide what to do next.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2007)

*Sabir Aquilla*

Still needs a little mundane gear, but pretty much complete.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Sabir Aquilla
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric (Jergal) 1/Dread Necromancer 7
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Mulan)
[B]Region:[/B] Chessenta
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Jergal

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] 28000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 37 (7d6+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 4/Magic and Blunt
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 00%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +0    +2    +0    +1    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +2          +8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+2 Darkwood Scythe+6     2d4+2     20x4
Charnal Touch          +7     1d8+1     20x2 (Touch)
MW Longspear          +5     1d8+0     20x3 (Reach)
MW Darkwood Lt. Crossbow +7     1d8+0     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Chessentan, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Rebuke Undead, Charnel Touch 1d8+1, Lich body DR4, Negative Energy Burst 1/day 7d4 Will save DC:17, Advanced Learning: Death Armor, Mental Bastion +2, Fear Aura DC: 17, Scabrous touch 1/day, Summon Familiar (Imp), Use Simple weapons and one martial (scythe), light armor without spell failure, Fate Domain, Rune Domain 

[B]Feats:[/B] Arcane Schooling (Wizard); Spirit Sense (see and speak with recently dead (min=Wis bonus) and +4 Spot and Listen incorporeal); Weapon Finesse, Weapon focus (Touch spells), Scribe Scroll (domain bonus) 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 26       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			   0	+3	    +3	
Concentration              8    +1          +9
Decipher Script		   1	+1	    +2
Diplomacy                  0    +3          +3
Heal                       5    +2          +7
Hide			   1	+2	    +3
Intimidate		   2    +3	    +5
Knowledge (Arcana)         1    +1          +2
Knowledge (History)        1    +1          +2
Knowledge (Religion)       1    +1          +2
Knowledge (The Planes)     1    +1          +2
Spellcraft		   5	+1	    +6
Spot cc			   0    +2	    +2
Listen cc		   0    +2	    +2
Search cc		   0    +1	    +1		


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+2 Mithril Chain Shirt 5100gp 12.5lb
MW Long Spear            00gp    9lb
+1 Darkwood Scythe     8418gp   5lb
Handy Haversack        2000gp    5lb
Cloak of Charisma      4000gp
True Unholy symbol	500gp    1lb
+1 Ring of Protection    2000gp
MW Darkwood Lt. Crossbow  375gp    2lb  10 bolts 1 gp  1lb
Nobles' outfit           105gp  00lb   With jewelry and signet ring
Spell compenent pouch 5gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750gp (50 charges)
Wand of Fireball (6th lvl) 1350gp (5 charges)
Wand of Lightening bolt (5th level) 1800gp (8 charges)

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 596gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33    66    100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] Shaved head (black)
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* Sabir is a tall, gaunt, sallow, somewhat sickly looking mulani. He is clean shaven including his head. He dresses in fine clothes in dark colors with silver trim. The skull scroll and quill symbol of Jergal is displayed prominently on his chest in silver. He makes an ominous figure with his darkwood scythe in hand. A darkwood crossbow is worn at his shoulder. He has a soft black leather sheath with three spaces for wands on his right thigh. Sabir speaks with a cultured voice that suggests nobility and education. He can be condescending and arrogant though he tries to keep it under control. Paradoxically, in spite of his fascination with death, like many Chessentans, Sabir enjoys life and sensation. He takes great pleasure in food and drink, especially good wine, but despite prodigious consumption he continues to be pale and thin. He has a great fondness for theater and opera, most notably tragedies. 

*Background:* Sabir Aquilla was born into a minor noble family near Soorenar in Chessenta. The family’s holdings include olive groves and their business is growing olives and pressing olive oil. Sabir is the third child and baby of the modestly prosperous family of Aquilla. His youth was largely pastoral and he was educated with an eye toward attending a mages’ academy. However, Chessenta was rocked by constant civil war. While still a boy, the students in his class were poisoned in an attempt to get at their noble parents. Many died and Sabir was one of the lucky ones to survive, though he was weak and somewhat sickly looking from this time on. After this experience he found he could sometimes see and even speak to the recently dead. This began his fascination with death. Many of young Sabir’s friends went off to fight and came home in a box. The constant war and death weighed heavily on the young man. His fiancée, Antonia Savatta, died when her wedding party wandered into a battle on the road to Soorenar. Sabir was near inconsolable. He sought comfort in the church of Jergal. Obsessed with death and intrigued by undeath he joined the priesthood. At first fascinated, Sabir soon became bored with the endless copying of lists and texts. Rather than simply copy, he often read. He was particularly fascinated with books of necromantic lore. He found that his earlier training in magic had prepared him well to understand ways of the dread necromancer. After many discussions with his fellow priests and much soul searching Sabir chose to leave the path of a priest and become a necromancer. He remains faithful and often works for the church and is still a priest, but he strives for the arcane rather than spiritual. 

Like many in Chessenta, Sabir has not been able to avoid the wars. He joined a mercenary force in opposition to the army responsible for the death of Antonia and learned the ways of war. His skills in the necromantic arts grew during this time. Eventually, he parted ways with the mercenaries when the army had been defeated. He worked as a mercenary and agent for the temple of Jergal for a few years. On a recent mission to deliver an artifact to a a temple of Jergal; he and a small band were near Threskel and had camped for the night when a Vampire Dragon fell upon them. The power of the artifact allowed Sabir to hold the dragon at bay. He did not have the power to defeat the dragon or escape, and the dragon could not attack them. Instead they began to talk. Jaxanaedegor was angry at a theft from his lair. A jade serpent of considerable magical power over snakes had been taken. In exchange for their lives, the band agreed to seek the thief. After a difficult investigation it was revealed that the thief was a Kobold sorcerer of note. This sorcerer, Paksall Ternaerath, from the Orsraun Mountains in Turmish was plotting the overthrow of the city of Hlondeth in the Vilhon Reach. Sabir and his friends managed to defeat the sorcerer and recover the Jade Serpent, which was returned to Jaxanaedegor. While in the reach they took on another job guarding a diplomat during his travels. After the mission, the diplomat secured magical transport for the next leg of his journey. The completion of this most recent mission left them in Caldron trying to decide what to do next.


[sblock=Spells] Cleric 0 (3) 1st (2+1--Erase or True Strike)
Typically prays for Cure Light wounds, Bless, True Strike at dusk
Dread Necromancer 1st (7) 2nd (7)  3rd (4)
1st Bane, Bestow wound*, cause fear, chill touch, detect magic, detect undead, doom, hide from undead, inflict light wounds, ray of enfeeblement, summon undead I*, undetectable alignment
2nd Blindness/deafness, command undead, darkness, deathknell, death armor (spell compendium), false life, gentle repose, ghoul touch, inflict moderate wounds, scare, spectral hand, summon swarm, summon undead II*
3rd Crushing despair, death ward, halt undead, inflict serious wounds, ray of exhaustion, speak with dead, summon undead III*, vampiric touch[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 7, 2007)

FYI: For those that don't know, GL's laptop is having some issues. Hopefully he'll be back later this week.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Stonegod, hopefully things will get back on track soon.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone heard from our DM lately? Any chance this game might get going?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2007)

Supposedly his laptop is supposed to be back on line, but he was in KY on his way home over the weekend. That's all I've heard.


----------

